# minha galera



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Boa noite willg!
> Só mais uma coisinha!
> Este é um foro de língua portuguesa e que eu saiba só se utiliza a expressão *galera* entre Brasileiros. A mi não me incomoda essa expressão mas pode parecer a alguns que só estás a dirigir as tuas perguntas aos brasileiros...
> Saudações de Portugal!



 Magdala, espero que não leve a mal o facto de eu opinar sobre o seu comentário_, _mas _galera_ também é uma palavra da língua portuguesa. 
E se Willg tivesse usado expressões tipicamente lusitanas como "Então, malta, tudo fixe/porreiro?" não daria a impressão de só estar a dirigir-se aos portugueses? Isso já seria aceitável?
A meu ver, qualquer forero tem o direito de se dirigir tanto ao Brasil quanto a Portugal, caso esteja interessado quer numa realidade, quer noutra. Ou aos dois, simultâneamente, se assim lhe aprouver.

Cumprimentos


----------



## magdala

é verdade Alentugano a palavra Galera é uma palavra da língua portuguesa, mas não é usado em Portugal como saudação. Eu só quis alertar o willg para o facto de essa expressão só ser usada no Brasil com esse sentido e como tal quem está deste lado sente-se um pouco confundido pois fica sem saber se a ajuda pretendida é apenas em Port. do Brasil ou de Portugal ou de Moçambique. Uma vez que sabemos que a pergunta não vem dum brasileiro! Não sei se me fiz entender! 
Alem de que eu já expliquei que a mim não me incomoda, só que fico na dúvida.


----------



## Tomby

Para mim soa mal "galera". Sei que se trata de uma palavra portuguesa, usada no Brasil e todas essas coisas, mas quando a ouço ou a vejo me faz lembrar um crustáceo que em Espanha se usa para fazer um bom caldo de peixe. 
Não sei se se cria no Atlântico, mas no Mediterrâneo sim, é comprido e com várias patas nos lados. 
Mas são coisas dos idiomas e não tem importância nenhuma. 
Boa noite, galera! 

Em tempo: Por favor não se zanguem comigo como, v.g., na discussão da semana passada sobre "gente". 
Se disse isto sobre "galera" é quase igual quando em Espanha se diz "de puta madre" = ¿Como é que saiu a prova de matemática? "De puta madre" 
Ouvir esta expressão pode incutir a um estrangeiro a uma grande e desagradável confusão. Na realidade se trata de uma expressão muito popular sem _animus injuriandi_.


----------



## Tomby

Eis duas galeras entre dos mexilhões e uma gamba (tipo de camarão) que hoje comprei para preparar um arroz de peixe (paella de marisco). 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## magdala

Tomba e tu a dar-lhe com os crustáceos!
Se não te importas guarda um pouco de paella para mim também, que eu passo lá por casa depois. Isso está com bom aspecto! yami! yami!

Para mim a palavra galera reporta-me às embarcações que transportavam escravos.

Um bom dia de Corpus Christi e um excelente fim de semana prolongado para todos.


----------



## Vanda

Você está certa Maggy, sobre galera! Daí fiquei curiosa e quis saber de onde tiramos a nossa expressão galera e... (nunca pensei nisso) não tem a ver com as galés/galeras. A expressão brasileira vem de galeria com síncope. ( Viva titio Aurélio!)


----------



## Tomby

Pois é! _Vivia titio Aurélio!_ 
Vanda eu pensava que "galera" era sinónimo do que em espanhol dizemos "_¡hola, compañeiros de fatiga!_" no sentido que as galeras (embarcações, acho que romanas, eram remadas por escravos sentados no porão do navio. 
Cumprimentos! 

P.S- *Willg*: diga quanta vezes quiser "galera". Este post não é uma crítica, é um comentário para contrastar a origem e a evolução das palavras. Bem-haja! 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, não sei se deixei claro que galera vem, sim, de galera, galés (tipo de embarcação), mas quis frisar que, no Brasil, a expressão popular usada como galera, como explicado no outro post, vem de galeria e não de galera/galé.


----------



## Tomby

Sim, sim, Vanda, percebi, apenas queria dar o que eu erroneamente entendia. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## magdala

Vanda said:


> Você está certa Maggy, sobre galera! Daí fiquei curiosa e quis saber de onde tiramos a nossa expressão galera e... (nunca pensei nisso) não tem a ver com as galés/galeras. A expressão brasileira vem de galeria com síncope. ( Viva titio Aurélio!)


Vanda, não consigo perceber como é que de *galeria...* 

s. f., corredor extenso que serve para a comunicação dos vários aposentos de uma casa, especialmente quando provido de grandes janelas ou tecto envidraçado;
sala comprida com apropriada distribuição de luz, onde se dispõem ou expõem obras de arte;
espécie de varanda de teatro, navio, etc. ;
o corredor subterrâneo.
dicc. Priberam

...saltaram para *galera* (com o significado de saudação)! Foi um salto estranho!


----------



## MOC

"galera" não é uma saudação. É só outra forma de dizer gente. É o mesmo que o "pessoal" que se usa em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Maggy, nem eu consegui ainda "visualizar" a ligação de galera (a expressão brasileira) com galeria, mas foi o "titio" Aurélio quem mo disse e, como ele não era de registrar palavras sem fundamento, deve haver algo aí que eu ainda não atinei! Vou persistir, insistindo em achar...fico tão curiosa com essas coisas!

A tempo! Se eu tivesse prestado só mais um pouqinho de atenção à explicação dele, não teria dito essa bobagem acima. Logo onde ele diz que a expressão vem de galeria, ele insere qual dos significados deu origem à expressão. Deste aqui:
galeria - teatro -  Localidade de ingresso mais módico, ordinariamente situada na parte mais alta do recinto; torrinha.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Maggy, nem eu consegui ainda "visualizar" a ligação de galera (a expressão brasileira) com galeria, mas foi o "titio" Aurélio quem mo disse e, como ele não era de registrar palavras sem fundamento, deve haver algo aí que eu ainda não atinei! Vou persistir, insistindo em achar...fico tão curiosa com essas coisas!
> 
> A tempo! Se eu tivesse prestado só mais um pouqinho de atenção à explicação dele, não teria dito essa bobagem acima. Logo onde ele diz que a expressão vem de galeria, ele insere qual dos significados deu origem à expressão. Deste aqui:
> galeria - teatro -  Localidade de ingresso mais módico, ordinariamente situada na parte mais alta do recinto; torrinha.



Portanto, por extensão, _galera_ será *o conjunto das pessoas  que se acham na galeria . *Agora faz sentido. Viva o tio Aurélio!


----------



## magdala

Vanda said:


> galeria - teatro - Localidade de ingresso mais módico, ordinariamente situada na parte mais alta do recinto; torrinha.


Por cá é costume chamar-se de "galinheiro". Foi para onde me mandaram quando passou pelo coliseu o "Cats".


----------



## Axis.87

jajaja!!! galera o no galera ya tiene su significado!


----------



## marguedi

Es el título de una canción de Manu Caho, me gustaría saber su significado

quiero saber si es portugués porque busco la definición de otras palabras y no encuentro ninguna.

Gracias

que quiere decir el título de la canción de Manu Chao  "minha Galera"


----------



## Tomby

Supongo que querrá significar "Mi panda"*.
_Galera_, popularmente quiere decir en español panda, pandilla, grupo de compañeros o amigos, etc.
No obstante siempre puedes utilizar el diccionario de WR situado en la parte superior de la pantalla.
¡Saludos!
TT. 

Edición:
*"Panda mía" < "amigos míos"


----------



## Mangato

marguedi said:


> Es el título de una canción de Manu Caho, me gustaría saber su significado
> 
> quiero saber si es portugués porque busco la definición de otras palabras y no encuentro ninguna.
> 
> Gracias


 
Sí, está escrita en Portugues- Brasileiro.  En cuanto al significado de Galera, ya te contestaron.

Saludos

MG


----------



## mariazinha

marguedi said:


> Es el título de una canción de Manu Caho, me gustaría saber su significado
> 
> quiero saber si es portugués porque busco la definición de otras palabras y no encuentro ninguna.
> 
> Gracias


hola 
no Brasil significa minha turma, turma de amigos


----------



## Tomby

mariazinha said:


> hola
> no Brasil significa minha turma, turma de amigos


Exactamente! Aqui falámos sobre a galera.
Boa noite!


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> "galera" não é uma saudação. É só outra forma de dizer gente. É o mesmo que o "pessoal" que se usa em Portugal.


 
"Pessoal" também se usa no Brasil, mas não tanto quanto "galera".


----------



## RaboDeNube

Ayer en un foro me tropecé con esto: "E ai galera como foi o Natal???"... Imagino que preguntaban "cómo estuvo la navidad" o algo así.(¡Mi portugués honestamente es pésimo!)
Empecé a buscar lo que "galera" significa en ese contexto, pero, salvo descubrir que es una palabra muy común entre brasileños (creo), no tuve muche suerte "/. 
Si alguien puede ayudarme con mi pequeña gran duda, estaré infinitamente agradecida 


¡Feliz 2009 para todos!


----------



## fernandobn97007

si *Galera* es muy común por a ca
Galera significa grupo grande de gente, multitud


----------



## coquis14

Bienvenida Rabo

Posibles equivalentes de la palabra son: Pandilla/Banda/Amigos.
Siempre de carácter amisotoso , por supuesto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandobn97007

Gracias coquis, ja anote las palabras


----------



## RaboDeNube

Mil gracias querid@s. Que estén muy bien 

Beso!


----------



## Tomby

En este _post_ hay información que puede ser importante: galera.
¡Feliz Año!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Me parece que lo correspondiente en español sería *"gallada"*.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Me parece que lo correspondiente en español sería *"gallada"*.
> 
> Saludos.


 ¡¿Gallada?! ¿Qué es eso?.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> ¡¿Gallada?! ¿Qué es eso?.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Conquis!!

No conocias este término/modismo ? Donde vivía yo era muy usado. En todo el caso, visita el link abajo. Es lo mismo que "galera" en portugués.

Saludos y feliz año !

http://www.fotolog.com/mexonarte


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> ¡¿Gallada?! ¿Qué es eso?.


Lo mismo me he preguntado yo y mira lo que dice el DRAE.
Debo reconocer que yo desconocía la existencia de esta palabra pero por lo que dice el DRAE y lo visto en el link de Ricardo, es lo que aquí en España se conoce como "panda", "pandilla", "cuadrilla", etc.
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> ¡¿Gallada?! ¿Qué es eso?.
> 
> Saludos


 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Hola Conquis!!
> 
> No conocias este término/modismo ? Donde vivía yo era muy usado. En todo el caso, visita el link abajo. Es lo mismo que "galera" en portugués.
> 
> Saludos y feliz año !
> 
> http://www.fotolog.com/mexonarte


 
Se "oye" muy _chilense._

Sds.


----------



## RaboDeNube

¡Vaya que se aprende en este foro! Muchísimas gracias.

Bjs!


----------

